# Web Designers WORK NEEDED!



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Aiiitteee whats up..

here it is.. I Am Starting A MC Battle Competition In Toronto, Called "King Of The Dot". Im planning on this event to happen 6 times in the next 3 years so i need someone who can throw me together a website for some cash.. ill tell you what i need in detail. 


i have already bought www.KingOfTheDot.com

i need someone who can design me a layout and start the website off for me..

get at me if you wanna make some money

THANKS!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not a web designer or even a graphics designer really. I do graphics but I'm not really a designer. Though I have a friend who can do site layouts etc. and he says that he will do it.


----------

